# Found possibly the absolute worst dog food



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Twin-Pet-Adul ... b/20525242

Would this dog food be suitable to add to a mouse food mix?


----------



## gcaratz (Aug 11, 2013)

there is not enough infomation for it to be that bad
if u could fing more info that would be good


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Maybe someone else will know, but is there such thing as to bad for mice?

Can't seem to find into on ingredients or any kind of break down. I just wonder what goes into a bag that sells for $5. Found one post by someone on a rat forum asking about using it, but they didn't get any good answers.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Its mostly corn, wheat and rice. It does have some animal meal in it, but its way down on the list and it doesn't say what kind it is...

I'll write down the ingredients when I get a chance.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

its the most basic of adult dog kibble and would be suitable for adding to a mice mix it will contain all the basic minerals and trace elements in the minimum required state for dog nutrition. which is more than adequate for non breeding mice.

Ingredients for this type of kibble is usually extruded wheat,maize and rice and will be of the lower end grade of the ingredients, although as it is walmart they will buy in such large quantities that the average price in a pet store may be as high as 50 per cent more.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It is only 16% protein, not but barely any higher than most mouse lab blocks, so you'd need to use a lot of it in your mix. I go with a 30+%protein dog or cat chow, so that I'm not using anywhere near as much. Yes, this stuff is cheap, but if you have to use twice as much in order to get the same amount of protein, you can buy much better food for the same amount of money. There's almost always something in my % range (28-33) on sale wherever I go, and being pickier about the % protein than the brand helps a lot in getting the mice the nutrients they need at a reasonable cost.


----------

